# Low Vintage Car Club Members: Plaque for SALE



## 73ghouse

Low Vintage Members: Car Club Plaque for SALE. $80. Excellent condition, only used it for one summer. Click on link below to view. If interested, call 209-606-2115.


----------



## bigsexy408

wtf :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Dec 5 2008, 09:04 PM~12349158
> *wtf :uh:
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 73ghouse_@Dec 5 2008, 07:22 PM~12348781
> *Low Vintage Members: Car Club Plaque for SALE.  $80.  Excellent condition, only used it for one summer.  Click on link below to view.  If interested, call 209-606-2115.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that take balls to sell a car club like this


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 12 2009, 04:10 PM~12681362
> *dam that take balls to sell a car club like this
> *


4reals


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by nick64_@Jan 12 2009, 06:03 PM~12681884
> *4reals
> *



hahahahah crazy shit


----------



## RUBYRED84

Thats funny....
The club should buy that back  :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

I THINK HE PUT IT UP FOR SALE FOR LOW VINTAGE MEMBERS... I DONT THINK HE WILL SELL IT TO A NON-MEMBER. BUT I COULD BE WRONG


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 12 2009, 03:10 PM~12681362
> *dam that take balls to sell a car club like this
> *


x2


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12684570
> *I THINK HE PUT IT UP FOR SALE FOR LOW VINTAGE MEMBERS... I DONT THINK HE WILL SELL IT TO A NON-MEMBER. BUT I COULD BE WRONG
> *


looks that way to me

Low Vintage Car Club Members: Plaque for SALE


----------



## MIDWESTJP

i guess who ever buys it is gonna open a new chapter in watever state they are


----------



## *New Movement Md*

It does look FUCKED UP !!!


----------



## lionblood5978

73ghouse said:


> Low Vintage Members: Car Club Plaque for SALE. $80. Excellent condition, only used it for one summer. Click on link below to view. If interested, call 209-606-2115.


Hello, I was wondering if the Plaque is still for sale?


----------



## wilson433

hello


----------

